# No lug 3 phase panels



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Is the smallest one available really a 48 space?

Or is my local Electric supply house just not that bright?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

If, by 'no lug', you mean one without lugs, how do you propose to terminal the wires feeding it?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

By no lug, I mean no main breaker in it. 
That is what my electrician called it and what they called it at kendall electric.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> By no lug, I mean no main breaker in it.
> That is what my electrician called it and what they called it at kendall electric.



Ask for a _Main Lug Only_ (MLO) panel.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Ask for a _Main Lug Only_ (MLO) panel.



yeah, maybe that was it.:whistling

The supply place here is staffed by a bunch of plumbers, I swear.:laughing:

Any idea if there are smaller one's available, or is that my only option.

I really would only need about 10 circuits total, so that is a 30 spaces and I would think they would have a 32 place one.

It is not like it was horribly expensive. I have a surplus place to pick up my breakers at.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> yeah, maybe that was it.:whistling
> 
> The supply place here is staffed by a bunch of plumbers, I swear.:laughing:
> 
> ...



You can probably pick up a 4- or 6-space MLO at Big Blue/Big Orange.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

480sparky said:


> You can probably pick up a 4- or 6-space MLO at Big Blue/Big Orange.


3 phase?

The 48 was under 100 bucks.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

You should be able to get a 100a 30-space in stock at a good supply house.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

From the way most manufacturers seem to list them in their catalogs anyway, a smaller panel board might be difficult to find, but if you search for a load center, you will probably find more options when it comes to size and breaker spaces.
For example, here’s a little 12/24 circuit 3-phase CH/BR MLO load center. They say it’s available at Lowe’s.

http://www.amazon.com/Eaton-Cutler-...6IBU/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1301603345&sr=8-9


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> By no lug, I mean no main breaker in it.
> That is what my electrician called it and what they called it at kendall electric.


If you have an electrician why are you looking for this? This is obviously a commercial job.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> If you have an electrician why are you looking for this? This is obviously a commercial job.


Or its for someone's garage to distribute power from a RPC. But thats just a random shot in the dark. :shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> If you have an electrician why are you looking for this? This is obviously a commercial job.





Inner10 said:


> *Or its for someone's garage to distribute power from a RPC. But thats just a random shot in the dark.* :shifty:



Winner, winner, chicken dinner.

Some of you sparky's well, I am not sure.:whistling


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Inner10 said:


> Or its for someone's garage to distribute power from a RPC. But thats just a random shot in the dark. :shifty:





WarnerConstInc. said:


> Winner, winner, chicken dinner.
> 
> Some of you sparky's well, I am not sure.:whistling


I have no idea what these posts mean, nor how they relate to my question/statement.:blink:

Warner, my point is you obviously don't know much about this stuff, and you state your electrician told you, yet you are looking for a panel for him? I don't get it. 

What is an RPC?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey pete, Warner is setting up a shop(at home) with some 3-ph equipment...He's got some other threads about it...

I think it's a Rotary Phase Converter


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I have no idea what these posts mean, nor how they relate to my question/statement.:blink:
> 
> Warner, my point is you obviously don't know much about this stuff, and you state your electrician told you, yet you are looking for a panel for him? I don't get it.
> 
> What is an RPC?


I am making a Rotary Phase Converter for my home shop.

I have been bugging him (my electrician) so I know what to go gather up.

He is going to help me install and wire it all, I am just getting everything around. 

You are right, I am learning a ton about RPC's and not that many people know that much about them, so I am kind of on my own.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

:whistling


TimelessQuality said:


> Hey pete, Warner is setting up a shop(at home) with some 3-ph equipment...He's got some other threads about it...
> 
> I think it's a Rotary Phase Converter


Ah, thanks. I had no idea. I don't usually venture to give advice out of my area of expertise so I hadn't see those threads. 
That would have been nice to know from the start. :whistling

I also never saw the acronym RPC for a phase converter so I was clueless.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> :whistling
> Ah, thanks. I had no idea. I don't usually venture to give advice out of my area of expertise so I hadn't see those threads.
> That would have been nice to know from the start. :whistling
> 
> I also never saw the acronym RPC for a phase converter so I was clueless.


There are a few different kinds.

Static will only give you about 2/3 of the motor's HP.

VFD's can do lot's of things but get expensive over 3hp.

Rotary Phase Converter uses a 3 phase motor fed with single phase 220 in conjunction with a control panel that has capacitors, resisters, a bunch of other stuff and a magnetic starter to start the 3 phase idler motor.

From the control panel I can feed a MLO 3phase panel and then branch out the circuits to my machinery, protected by breakers in that panel.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> I have no idea what these posts mean, nor how they relate to my question/statement.:blink:
> 
> Warner, my point is you obviously don't know much about this stuff, and you state your electrician told you, yet you are looking for a panel for him? I don't get it.
> 
> What is an RPC?


This is FOR WARNER's SHOP he's setting up some new tools that are 3phase.

HE's probably buying all the materials and just paying the electrician for labor.

It doesn't hurt to learn a little bit about what his shop will be setup like so he knows.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> This is FOR WARNER's SHOP he's setting up some new tools that are 3phase.
> 
> HE's probably buying all the materials and just paying the electrician for labor.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to learn a little bit about what his shop will be setup like so he knows.


There is no payment involved, he owes me.:whistling:laughing:

Plus I have some beer for him afterwards.:laughing:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Green beer?


----------

